# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Rodini jastučići za dojilje

## njokica

Bok,

ne mogu na webshopu naći podatak koliko jastučića se dobije u jednoj narudžbi, samo jedan košta tih 18kn ili ih se dobije više?

Zahvaljujem na odgovoru.

----------


## Puella

Pitanje od mene - da li se proizvodi mogu kupiti u drugim drzavama, odnosno da li saljete u drzave EY-YU ?

----------


## Lutonjica

moguće ih je slati van hrvatske, međutim poštarine su jako visoke

----------

